# Medical Marijuana



## Alistair (Jan 27, 2009)

Often times people talk about pot and its degree of ripeness as related to medicinal benefits such as pain relief.  If you want an up high, you harvest earlier than you would if you were looking for a a more stoney, physical effect.  I was wondering if there were certain varieties that lent themselves to improving psychological well-being more than others?  What pot do you all like to smoke when you're down?


----------



## Medman (Jan 27, 2009)

g13!!! And some stuff I haven't got in a while called Apollo. Think my guy just made that name up tho.


----------



## andy52 (Jan 27, 2009)

i like the sativas for when i want the up type buzz


----------



## massproducer (Jan 27, 2009)

DJ's Blueberry is simply euphoric...  It's that feel good weed, lol...  Check it out.


----------



## medimarijuanfaqs (Jan 28, 2009)

agreed. Stick to a sativa when wanting a head-effect. indica for a body relief


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 28, 2009)

I love a G13 strain or Sensi Star. Sensi star always gets my brain goin (in some crazy direction, but its goin!) and puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (Jan 30, 2009)

any


----------



## The Effen Gee (Jan 31, 2009)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Often times people talk about pot and its degree of ripeness as related to medicinal benefits such as pain relief.  If you want an up high, you harvest earlier than you would if you were looking for a a more stoney, physical effect.  I was wondering if there were certain varieties that lent themselves to improving psychological well-being more than others?  What pot do you all like to smoke when you're down?



While this is true it is only true to an extent. 

Early picked indica will not work on your body the same as a sativa will.
As late picked sativa will not put you to sleep (immediately).

Most of the time you will have a more uppity indica and a more seemingly stony sativa.

As has been my exp with Cindy 99 and San Fernando Valley OG Kush. 
Basically on a side by side comparison.

I'll tell you this though, I understand the whole "Peak" thc period, but how can you possibly check every trich on the whole plant, inside the calyx and out. I left my outdoor sativa crop go almost halfway through december on some of them and the potency seemed the same, only the size was bigger. Same with the 14 week Sensi Star, the 14 week Cindy and the 17 week Super Silver Haze. All some of the best crops ever to date from our operations. 

The early picks, while nice seem to have a longer cure time needed than the ones you let go a few more weeks. 

Not to mention the almost doubled weight...

But thats a whole 'nother thread.....


----------

